# Flag training



## poehlno (Jul 5, 2011)

Can someone explain the method of flag training young birds. Please give pros and cons of this method.
Thank you
Norm


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Well from what I understand there are two main types of flagging.
The most used IMO is flagging to keep birds up flying. Popular with tippler folks.
For this type you do not want to flag new birds at your loft. Wait until they are well settled before doing it.
We use it if the birds are sitting on our horse shade and we want them up flying. Make sure they have stopped panting if they do before forcing them back up.
For this method we use a long 1/2" pvc pole with a long black plastic bag attached. Bamboo is preferred. 

Another type is using a flag as part of a feed call to bring the birds out of the sky.
I have not done this but will be soon after I get my mobile (free flying) kit together.
For this you use a brightly colored flag. Usually construction orange, I suppose pink would also be good.
When you do the feed call waive the orange flag around. After doing this for a little while the birds will know that flag means food.
Then once they are high in the sky they will see the flag and drop.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Most performance flyers have flagged birds for one reason or another. Tipplers, rollers and homers will flag their birds to keep them up in the air or to keep them from landing on unwanted buildings or structures. 

For young birds, DO NOT FLAG THEM until they are flying and trapping well. Give your young birds at least a week or two before even thinking of flagging them. If you flag your young birds before they are ready (within the first few times you release them) you risk the possibility of scaring them which could cause them to fly off and get lost and not come home.


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

Until recently I had to flag my homers to keep them up and flying, one day by accident I realized they flew much better without me in sight(they know I'm the food guy) so if I am standing in the yard they will only fly so far and so high, if I wait in the garage or under the awning they fly much higher and longer. So while the flag kept them up, I was keeping them close


----------



## poehlno (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your ideas on flagging, most helpful
Norm


----------

